# Subcontractors needed in Baltimore



## RGATES (Sep 7, 2005)

Looking for plow trucks and, or equipment. Locations are on the south and east sides of Baltimore. Call 443-386-2619.

Thanks


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Do you guys know what to do with all that snow your supposed to get.:laughing: I might come down, its only a 5hr trip from Erie. If you can put us up in a hotel or something I can bring 3-4 trucks down.


----------



## snowescape (Jan 1, 2009)

We're going to need a quite a few of your 1 tons down here!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

snowescape;913625 said:


> We're going to need a quite a few of your 1 tons down here!


I'm offering! It would take us about 5-6hrs to get there and I could bring 06 F250, 2010 F250, 05 Dodge, 1 Chevy 1 ton, another Dodge 3/4 ton with a skidsteer and maybe another truck or two, let me know soon, all trucks are sitting idle and 100% ready to go! If serious just give us a call 814-504-0286, Brian


----------



## jcart (Dec 3, 2008)

Ron, Thanks for the opportunity for what I am dubbing the "2009, thirty six hour mad dash for snowall". Had a good trip, easy pushing, and worked with your great crew. 800 miles, a bottle of pepto bismol, 5 fuel stops, "where are the guts to my winshield wipers?" and a week old appendectomy... couldnt have been a better trip. Thank you again, anytime, Jon Cartwright


----------



## RGATES (Sep 7, 2005)

Jon,

It was a true honor. To travel that distance to a perfect stranger, on a mans word, is truly amazing. I wish I could get local guys with your type of ambition. You have become a serious topic of conversation with the local plow guys. Word travels fast! You know how it is after 50-60 hours in the truck you'll talk to anyone, and even yourself, about anything. I even got calls from competitors to verify that you traveled that far to work for us.
I am hoping to finish plowing today. The work force is getting tired. I have, along with myself, 3 superintendents with 85 hours and counting.The salt work will continue, 300+ tons out so far. Went into the shop this morning to inventory the damaged equipment, Its not a pretty site, it was like a war zone!! Broken plows, u-joints, spreaders, hydraulic hoses and one wrecked F350. My mechanics wanted to know how we could tear up so much equipment in 4 days. I told them I would deal with all of the excuses, lies and BS latter, just keep turning wrenches to keep the team rolling.

I am glad you made it back safe. Some day I may be able to reciprocate your effort. Once again, it was my honor.

Respectfully,

Ron


----------

